# Thank you



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My family would like to express our deepest thanks to all of you that have offered kind thoughts and prayers for my Dad. Unfortunately Dad passed away this morning.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry this hear this Don, I sincerely send my condolences to you and your family./


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers for you and your's.

Rick & Cindy & Coonhound

And the PT Family


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear, thoughts and prayers to your family..


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Really sorry to hear this Don.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heart felt sympathies from mid-Michigan YD.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad Don, I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I'm very sorry to hear of your Dad's passing. Mary and I send prayers to you and all of your family. You and Debra be safe in your travels.

Mike & Mary


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, i am truly sorry to hear this, me and mine send out thoughts to you and yours


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Don. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don So sorry to hear your Dad Has Passed --He's With Jesus now with no Pain---Be safe in your Travels--God Bless You and Debra and Your Family------------Skip & Sharon*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear Don. My deepest sympathies and thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don, I am very sorry to hear this. Please except my condolences, I know we get along like two strange pit bulls at times, but you have always been there to lend an ear, I am returning the offer... Call, PM me anytime you need. Thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family.

Sincerely,

Eric and Tammy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. I appreciate each and every one.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, with time it will get better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Truthfully I feel better now knowing he wouldn't be in pain any longer. Don't get me wrong, I wish with all my heart he was still with us, but not like that. I'm thankful he didn't suffer for months or more like so many do.

On a side note, if any of you still smoke or know someone who does, I urge you to quit if not for yourself, for those who love you now and those who will love you


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss.take comfort knowing , he is now with God and would rather be nowhere else.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don...I too am happy he is finally at peace.... I wish you, your wife and all family members the best.

Larry


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Don, and sorry I responded so late. I don't get on as often nor pay close attention to all the posts as I obviously should. My prayers and condolences, I was wondering recently about you in particular as things seemed off to me; unfortunately I have my answer as to why. Give me a call sometime when you feel like talking, I am available anytime, for whatever you want to talk about.

Ralph


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Ralph.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don just found this and send my condolences and prayers. Sorry for the late response I seemed to be running most of the time. I too hope you find comfort in knowing there is no more fighting or pain.

Your Friend

Rodney

Feel free to call anytime you want about anything Bud.


----------

